# Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I need some resistance values for an air temp sensor and coolant temp sensor here are the part #'s and year make and model they came from Thanks




























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Coolant Temp Sensor 
357 919 501 A
97 Golf 4cyl OBD2
Air temp 
0 230 130 039 
97 Golf 4cyl OBD2


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (eurotrashrabbit)*

Here are the coolant sensor specs for you...


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (patatron)*

bump. I'm sure someone has the Intake Air values. 
BTW Eurotrash, I talked to the enigne tuner at my shop about the location of your intake air temp sensor, being that it is inbetween your throttle bodies and cylinder head. He agreed with your neighbor in saying that it should be out farther; specifically, outside of your throttle plates. He said in the bell mouth would be great, but anywhere around the outside of the bell mouth is fine. You just want to know the density of air going into your engine. It doesn't matter if you are picking up a little residual heat from the intake manifold, because we are tuning it accordingly through the megasquirt. 
He believes that fluctations in manifold pressure "could" have an affect on air temp sensors, not to mention the exhaust backflow from overlap on your large cams. So it sounds like we might need to relocate it. 
-Nick


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (NTRabbit)*

Doesn't Easy Therm have the values for both sensors built in


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (NTRabbit)*

Thats cool just more work, BTW I checked the values MS has for Bosch sensors are correct so yes they are built in to the easy therm program but even after downloading it the values are way off


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_... yes they are built in to the easy therm program but even after downloading it the values are way off









Please clarify this. I am not sure I understand what you are saying.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (sdezego)*

You sure you're recompiling the code and then loading it in? I've had instances where I thought I loaded the newly compiled file but managed to use the default.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (sdezego)*

There are defaults for GM sensors , Bosch,a dn RX-7, in the file menu you can select one of those depending on sensor types and it automatically gives you the correct resistance values on the table. I double checked that easy therm files were included and then everything quit working


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Please clarify this. I am not sure I understand what you are saying.


sdezego, what he is saying is that even after using easytherm, the temp values didn't seem to be correct. They were off by about 50degF. I was at his house and the outside temp was probably about 45degF but his sensors were reading up around 90degF.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (NTRabbit)*

ok, yea. He sent me an IM to clarify. I am not sure why that is if they were properly burned to the ECU. I'll have to check mine as it is still on the bench and I have not hooked up the sensor on the bench yet to check the calib.
I thought there were many using the values in Easy therm w/o any issues??
And just a silly question, but the sensor mentioned above is a 2 in 1 (ECU and Temp Gage) and the one I plan on using so my temp gage is correct. You definitely have the ECU connected to the ECU pins correct? Because I know the 2 curves are different.
Anyway, for other reasons, I plan on mapping out the resistance curves for 4 different 4 pin Bosch sensors. Wasn't really doing it for the ECU pins, but more for the gage pins. I certainly can though to verify all Bosch ECU curves are the same.
I plan on doing this either tonight or tomorrow night as I just got my bench top Thermocouple setup.
here are the ones that I have in hand and am going to map:
- Yellow ABA 4 pin sensor (PN mentioned above)
- Blue AEB 20v 4 pin
- Green Later 20v 4 pin
- Black 2 pin G60 Sender (For the Temp Gage only) to compare to the above.
Shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (sdezego)*

I mapped the BOSCH sensors mentioned above (Will post data later). All of the ECU side of the sensors the same. The only slight differences that I found were for the Gauge side(s).
The ECU and IAT values matched what is shown in EasyTherm.
I just used EasyTherm to program MS with the BOSCH defaults and mine a perfect. CLT and IAT (20v IAT). I followed the directions closely though as it was a bit confusing. I can see missing a step and not getting it sent correctly.
FYI: I tested the temps before and after programming via EasyTherm, so I know the values went and are being used correctly.
Shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Need some resistance values for some Bosch sensors (sdezego)*

in case anyone is still interested:
Link to the Full Temp Sensor Data thread that i just created. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2975062


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good work!


----------

